# Angeln in Norwegen wo erlaubt?



## Alpinestars (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe vor nächstes Jahr eine Rucksacktour durch Norwegens Wälder zu starten, die Tour soll 1-2 Wochen dauern.
Möchte dann gerne drausen in den Wäldern übernachten und mich von selbstgefangen Fichen u.s.w ernähren.

Ich war jetzt schon 2x in Norwegen, aber nur am Fjord wo man ja auch angeln darf.
Wie schaut es jetzt mit wilden Seen und Flüssen in Norwegens Wäldern aus? Kann ich da so ohne weiteres ran?

MFG Florian


----------



## Tomasz (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Norwegen wo erlaubt?*

Hallo Florian,
in den Binnengewässern brauchst Du in aller Regel eine Angelkarte. Wenn es Lachs- Meerforellenaufstiegsgewässer sind zusätzlich eine staatliche Lizens.
Ich habe hier mal versucht, die notwendigen Infos zum Campen und Angeln im Innland zusammen zu fassen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3347309#post3347309

Gruß

Tomasz


----------

